# Color Blind?



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm curious...do bettas see color, or are they like dogs, and only see in black and white? :-?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Betta have very poor eyesight in bright light but can see better in darker water since in the wild they have lots of tannins from fallen leaves.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Apparently they like the colour yellow... 
I would assume that since wild males still colour up when they flare, that they can see colour, otherwise colourful finnage would be a disadvantage in the wild. In the dark tannin stained water they have these colours so that others can see them.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

As far as I know they can see color, and even have color preferences!


----------

